# Freerider, aber welcher?



## Jaz (22. November 2010)

Servus!

Ist wohl besser ich wende mich kaufberatungstechnisch gleich an die Ladies-Sektion hier! ^^

Ich überlege, mir nächstes Jahr einen Freerider zuzulegen, kenne mich aber nicht wirklich aus und wollte euch mal um Rat/Erfahrungen fragen.
Preislich sollte das Bike bei maximal 2000 liegen. Ich bin freeridemäßig noch die volle Einsteigerin...entdecke aber immer mehr meine Leidenschaft fürs Bergabholzen  Ich würde das Radl im Bikepark einsetzen (mit kleineren bis mittleren Sprüngen) und in den Bergen. Krasse Steigungen muss es nicht bewältigen können, aber da ich 1,70 bin und ziemlich leicht, sollte es auch kein 21Kg-Bolide sein! Also eher was leichteres, wendiges.

Hmm..... glaube somit ist das Wichtigste gesagt ^^ Falls noch Fragen sind, fragt! 

PS: Hatt bisher das Mondraker Prayer ins Auge gefasst, Preis-Leistung soll da ganz okay sein.... was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Nuala (22. November 2010)

Wie wäre es hiermit: http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=157&x2d71a=tcvftpktvt4mlc172l50orcbv60rge4r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wortwitz (22. November 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2090


----------



## Jaz (22. November 2010)

Danke für die Tipps! das Canyon sieht farblich mal richtig Hammer aus! Bleibt abzuwarten wie es sich in den Tests so schlägt....Das Tues liest sich gut, sagt mir aber farblich gar ned zu :-/
Schonmal thx soweit!


----------



## blutbuche (23. November 2010)

...soll es denn unbedingt neu sein ..????? ansonsten kann ich ein gebrauchtes nicolai bass , helius oder nonius sehr empfehlen !! sagen wir mal , mit 15 kg kommt man gut bergauf - und runter ist es erste sahne !!!! bilder in meinem album --- hab da mehrere "kumpels" von ... greez , k.


----------



## Jaz (23. November 2010)

Ne, neu muss es ned sein. Sollte dann nur einigermaßen in der Nähe sein da ich ein gebrauchtes gerne mal live anschauen würde, wer will schon die Katze im Sack kaufen? 
Wie siehts denn mit 17Kg-Bikes bei uns Ladies aus? Kommt man damit noch bergauf? Für Touren soll der Freerider gar ned ausgelegt sein, wäre halt praktisch wenn man leichte bergauf-passagen noch hochkommt, aber kein Muss *gg*


----------



## scylla (23. November 2010)

Ich hab auch schon öfters mal meinen 16-17kg Freerider auf Touren missbraucht, meistens in Gesellschaft von 10kg Marathon Fullys. Was soll ich sagen... ich lebe noch, und mehr Spaß hatte ich auch noch bei der Sache (zumindest bergab). 
Geht also alles, man muss nur wollen  
Mehr Wert als aufs Gewicht würde ich in Punkto "Uphilltauglichkeit" allerdings auf ein effizientes Fahrwerk (oder zumindest Dämpfer mit Plattform) legen. Wenn ein Hinterbau mit 170mm Federweg erst mal anfängt bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung mitzuwippen, dann wird es erst richtig ätzend.


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. November 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon öfters mal meinen 16-17kg Freerider auf Touren missbraucht, meistens in Gesellschaft von 10kg Marathon Fullys. Was soll ich sagen... ich lebe noch, und mehr Spaß hatte ich auch noch bei der Sache (zumindest bergab).




Kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2010)

Jepp!

Aber nach 100 km hört bei mir der Spass dann doch auf.


----------



## Jaz (23. November 2010)

Gut zu wissen! ^^ 
@ scylla: Dämpfer mit Plattform? Hast ein Beispiel?


----------



## das waldhuhn (23. November 2010)

Jaz schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps! das Canyon sieht farblich mal richtig Hammer aus! Bleibt abzuwarten wie es sich in den Tests so schlägt....Das Tues liest sich gut, sagt mir aber farblich gar ned zu :-/
> Schonmal thx soweit!



Es schaut aber rein konstrukltiv so aus als würde es sich super anfühlen! Vergiss die Farbe!
By the way: Aus Ulm kommst du?! Kennst Bino?

Grüßle
das waldhuhn Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. November 2010)

Jaz schrieb:


> @ scylla: Dämpfer mit Plattform? Hast ein Beispiel?



Fox DHX Air, Dt Swiss EX 200, X Fusion O2,...

Kann meinetwegen auch eine Druckstufenverhärtung haben anstatt einer echten Plattform. Einfach irgendwas, das Wippen und das Wegsacken des Hinterbaus verhindern kann, falls die Dämpfer-Anlenkung das nicht schon alleine schafft.


----------



## Jaz (23. November 2010)

Hey Susanne, stimmt, das YT steht schon echt gut da, mal abgesehen von der Farbe.. ne Bino kenne ich keinen *g* Was radelt der? Und welche Ecke?

scylla, thx für den Tipp, werd drauf gucken! 

Nach wie vor irgendwie die Qual der Wahl *gg* Habe momentan das YT Tues im Blick, das Morewood Izimu und Kalula, das Giant Faith sieht auch gut aus.... bei letzteren müsst ich halt nach gebrauchten Ausschau halten oder meine Ersparnisse schlachten, weiß no ned obs Studentensparschwein das mitmacht!  Oh und was haltet ihr vom Mondraker Prayer?


----------



## Votec Tox (23. November 2010)

Denk dran, wenn Du ein Bike mit Stahlfeder kaufst und - wie Du schriebst leicht bist - daß Du eine für Dein Gewicht ausgelegte Feder brauchst, eventuell mußt Du sie auswechseln, was meist einen Aufpreis bedeutet.

Bei geringem Körpergewicht eventuell doch ein Radl mit Luftfahrwerk?

Grüße!


----------



## Jaz (23. November 2010)

Da denk ich dran ^^ Werde allerdings bei der Stahlfeder bleiben. Diese Saison hatte meine Gabel den Geist aufgegeben, ne neue musste her, hab da gleich ne weiche Feder einbaun lassen und bin absolut happy damit.


----------



## Veloce (23. November 2010)

Mein SX Trail hab ich auch mit Stahlfederung aufgebaut . 
Das paßt mit entsprechender Gabelfeder für meine 58 Kg hervorragend .
Federntausch is nu wirklich keine Aktion und budgetmäßig auch noch zu
verkraften.


----------



## ms06-rider (23. November 2010)

Ihr Mädels und eure Gewichte  Was genau soll denn leicht sein  Sollte allerdings vom Fahrwerk her kein Problem sein, auch wenn du definitiv ne andere Feder brauchen wirst. 
Die meisten Bikes werden mit recht harten Federn ausgeliefert. Bei der Boxxer ausm 010er Tues schaff ich s mit 80 kg nur auf Strecken wie Wildbad oder bei völlig verpatzten Landungen den gesamten Federweg zu nutzen. Wird bei der Totem net viel anders sein. 
Tues: Das Tues ist sicherlich n tolles Bike mit nem top Fahrwerk. Geometrie stimmt und es sollte vermutlich auch Größenmäßig gehen bei dir. Bin selbst 1,73 fahr das 010er Tues in S und komm super damit zurecht. Allerdings ist s halt schon n Bergrunterrad  Anstiege sind damit doch recht anstrengend, Touren wenn man net ne gute Kondition hat ziemlich übel. Wenn man s entspannt angeht und halt auch gern schiebt, dann geht das natürlich auch.  Ist halt nicht so leicht und mega verspielt, sondern will schon n bisschen gefahren. Der Lenkwinkel ist mit 64° doch recht flach, und macht das Bike halt sehr Downhilllastig: weniger wendig, aber sputreuer und Sicherheit vermittelnder. Auch wenn Freeride drauf steht ist es mehr n Downhiller für die üblichen, eher weniger verblockten deutschen (außer Wildbad) Strecken und Hometrail-Downhills. Wenn du unter Freeride verstehst die Bikepark Trails zu fahren, dann ist das Tues dafür natürlich trotzdem super. Fazit: Tolles Bike (bis auf Design und Hinterbaubrüche beim alten - ma schaun wie sich das neue schlägt) -  je nachdem was du vor hast zu fahren eventuell n bisschen n zu grobes Gerät.
Allerdings sind alle Bikes die du grad im Blick außer dem Prayer hast eher grobe Geräte  wenn du das willst und dir das bewusst ist .... . 
Gut in diese Liste einreihen würd sich auch noch das hier: 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2095
Das Canyon Torque 9.0 - sieht auf den ersten Blick her aus wie n Donwhiller, wenn man aber auf die Geometrie schaut ist es eher n Freerider - jedenfalls mehr als das Tues Fr . N Kumpel fährt n älteres Modell und ich muss sagen dass es um Welten besser bergauf geht als mein Tues. Rahmengröße S müsste auch hier in Ordnung gehen. Das kleine Torque von oben sieht garantiert net nur gut aus, sondern funktioniert auch ganz gut 
- das Torque hat sich schon in unzähligen Test ganz gut geschlagen. 
Zum Mondraker Prayer kann ich leider nicht richtig viel sagen. Bin es noch nie gefahren.
Die Freeride hat es mal getestet: http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo...15&PHPSESSID=29c5b6214bad0f0cb70b09bd7d234e49 einfach die Pdf donwloaden und anschaun. Scheint auch n gutes Bike zu sein, allerdings ist wohl die Front etwas tief, was einem das über-den-Lenker-stürzen-Gefühl gibt wenns steil bergab geht und das Oberrohr ist wohl recht lang, was da du ja auch nicht die Größte bist eventuell ein Problem sein könnte. Glaub mit nem Bike mit kurzem Oberrohr wirste glücklicher  Du solltest das Prayer auf jeden Fall testsitzen bevor du s kaufst.  Weiterhin hat Mondraker soweit ich weis keine deutschen Händler und ich weis auch nicht genau wie s da mim Support aussieht. Könnte also sehr ätzend werden wenn du irgendwelche Probleme hast.
Das Kalula und das Faith sind natürlich schöne Bikes, aber gerade als Studentin wäre mir das zu teuer, wo es doch (fast) genauso gute Alternativen zum kleinen Preis gibt. 
In welchen Parks willste denn fahren? Wildbad und Hindelang? Geisskopf? Ist ja wohl alles doch ne recht weite Anfahrt. Hast dir schon überlegt wie du das machen willst? Wenn du nämlich doch hauptsächlich Touren fahren solltest ist eventuell das "kleine" Torque doch die beste Wahl. Bietet halt wengier Sicherheit bergab, aber die Grenzen wird deine Fahrtechnik setzen.  Des Teil hat 180mm v/h und ist solide ausgestattet. Damit kannst locker sowohl die Dh in Wildbad unter 4 Minuten fahren (was schneller wäre als die deutsche Meisterin  ) als auch den großen Drop in Hindelang ma locker runterstylen - das Bike könnte das jedenfalls  Bergauf wird es von den hier im Raum stehenden Bikes vermutlich am besten gehen.

So, ich hoff es war ok dass ich hier auch meinen Senf dazu abgegeben hab, obwohl ich keine Frau bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaz (24. November 2010)

Hey ms06-rider, danke erstmal für deinen Input! Woah du kennst dich ja aus! Oo 

Stimmt, sind gröbere Geräte. Ich sollt vl dazu sagen dass ich in Ulm nur studiere, wohne aber in Oberbayern nahe der österreichischen Grenze *gg* 20 Min von daheim aus entsteht zurzeit ein Bikepark...
Hier gibts auch n paar leut die sich praktisch jedes WE zusammentun und in nen Bikepark fahren, Albstadt oder Hindelang oder noch weiter. Möglichkeiten gibts also ^^

Ansonsten wäre ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau gut! Nee will ned nur in den Bikepark fahren damit, auch mal Sachen ala: mit Gondel/Shuttle/whatever den berg hoch mit dem Bike runter  Es sollte also ned NUR auf Race ausgelegt sein, sondern vielfältige Fahreigenschaften aufweisen. 

Hmm schade, das mit dem Prayer und der tiefen Front hatte ich no ned gelesen :-/ Hört sich ned so prickelnd an!

Die Canyons sehen schon heiss aus! ^^ Stimmt, bergauf dürfte wesentlich leichter fallen, bin mir auch ziemlich sicher dass mir 180mm locker reichen dürften *gg*

Was hältst du denn vom Morewood Izimu? Hab da schon den Artikel in der Freeride gelesen, liest sich jetz mal ned schlecht soweit! Wäre günstiger als das Kalula und scheint auch was zu taugen. (Die Morewoods habens mir iwie angetan *gg*)


----------



## Votec Tox (24. November 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ihr Mädels und eure Gewichte  Was genau soll denn leicht sein  Sollte allerdings vom Fahrwerk her kein Problem sein, auch wenn du definitiv ne andere Feder brauchen wirst.
> Die meisten Bikes werden mit recht harten Federn ausgeliefert.... /quote]
> 
> Wenn das für "kleines Geld" machbar ist, na klar. Kenne das nur vom Enduromotorrad und wenn Du da für die Hinterradfederung eine entsprechende Feder für Dein Gewicht und dem gewünschten Ansprechverhalten austauschen läßt, dann bist Du schnell mal 200.- bis 300.- Euro los und dafür gibt es doch z.B. schon eine schöne automatisch absenkbare Sattelstütze
> ...


----------



## scylla (24. November 2010)

So teuer wird's bei einem Fahrrad nicht. Eine Stahlfeder z.B. für die Gabel kostet max. 40-50 neu... kann man aber auch problemlos gebraucht im Bikemarkt schießen, dann wirds noch billiger 
Das Austauschen ist für den normal handwerklich begabten Menschen auch kein Hexenwerk und in 10 Minuten erledigt. Wenn man dann die alte Feder vertickert, hat man in Summe vielleicht 10 ausgegeben oder mit ein bisschen Glück sogar gar nichts. 

Stahlfederelemente haben halt doch eine linearere Kennlinie als Luftfedern. Die Luftfedern werden zwar immer besser und sind dazu noch leichter, aber besonders bei Gabeln schwöre ich trotzdem auf Stahlfeder. Man hat einfach ein schön lineares Ansprechverhalten und keinerlei Problem mit wegtauchenden Gabeln besonders bei höheren Stufen oder Sprüngen. Und wartungsärmer ist es auch noch  Bei Dämpfern greife ich dagegen bedenkenlos zur Luftvariante... da macht's mir eben auch nicht so viel aus, wenn er mal ein bisschen wegsackt.


----------



## blutbuche (24. November 2010)

...DAS ist eine eierlegende wollmilchsau ..


----------



## Principiante (24. November 2010)

Hi Jaz!

Ich fahr das Canyon Torque und kann Dir nur dazu raten.
Es ist das perfekte Bike für Dich und Deine Ansprüche. Und Du kannst auch getrost mal Bergauf fahren, keine Sorge, allerdings wäre ein Dämpfer mit Plattform natürlich von Vorteil. Meins wiegt 17 Kg.
Ich musste mir auch eine weichere Feder in meine Domain einbauen lassen, ist aber nicht weiter tragisch und auch nicht sooo teuer.

Denke, Du brauchst es in M, kannst Du aber auf der Canyon Seite selbst nachmessen.
Manchmal haben sie auch gute Angebote von Torque Rahmensets, falls Du genug Teile zusammen hättest.


oder guck mal hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326081/cat/all

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/325865/cat/all

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/324527/cat/all


Viel Glück beim finden von Deinem neuen Freerider!

LG, Principiante!

P.S. Falls du noch Fragen deswegen hast, nur zu ...und wenn Du in Berlin vorbeikommst, kannst Du gerne mal probefahren...


----------



## ms06-rider (24. November 2010)

Federn fürs Mountainbike sind relativ günstig. 30-60 Euro je nach Hersteller und Modell. Da du ja n deutlich härteres Fahrwerk gewonht bist kannst du ja auch erstmal mit den Original Federn fahren. Ist auch weicher und du hast gemütlich Zeit die richtige Federhärte günstig im Bikemarkt o.ä. neuwertig zu bekommen. Irgendjemand zu finden der beim einbaun hilft sollte normalerweise kein Problem sein. Ansonsten halt zum Shop gehen... Ist jetzt net so das Rießenproblem. Luftfedern sind am Freerider n bissi kritisch. Die Modelle die taugen sind ziemlich teuer und dennoch hat man die Nachteile wie von scylla beschrieben. 
Eierlegende Wollmichsau gibts wohl eher net, höchstens für dich persönlich. Mir hätte dein Radel einfach viel zu wenig Federweg und ich bin mit meinem 200er Downhiller für meine Bedürfnisse viel näher an der Eierlegenden Wollmichsau.  Ohne Kompromisse geht halt leider net 
Welchen Artikel in der Freeride soll ich gelesen haben? Den zum Prayer? Jo den hab ich gelesen. Zum Izimu nein, oder ich kann mich grad nicht dran erinnern. Zu dem Bike kann ich dir auch leider nicht wirklich viel sagen. Ist halt n Eingelenker und neigt somit vermutlich zum verhärten beim Bremsen. Hab auch schonmal jemand über den Rahmen ziemlich fluchen gehört. Aber es gibt auch Leute die nen DHX 5 von der Funktion her ****** finden obwohl 99% der anderen ihn super finden - muss also auch nichts heißen.  Mir persönlich sagt das Izimu im Gegensatz zu den teureren Morewoods nicht so zu, allerdings ist das wohl Geschmackssache.
Du kannst eigentlich jedes Racebike auch im normalen Big-Bike Einsatz fahren. Je nachdem fehlt dem Rad dann halt eventuell ein wenig die Verspieltheit. Allerdings ist es halt so, dass je race-iger das Rad wird desto schlechter wird die Bergaufperformance. Wenn du also nicht vorhast selbst hoch zu fahren sondern im Zweifelsfall eh schiebst oder dich fahren lässt, kannst du durchaus auch jeden 200er Freerider/Downhiller nehmen. Glaub aktuell trotzdem dass du vermutlich mim Torque in der 180er Version am besten beraten bist. Das Bike ist durch Geometrie und Gewicht etwas verspielter und wendiger als die großen Brüder und hat dennoch große Reserven. Größe würd ich allerdings definitiv zu S raten.


----------

